# Lien is funny.



## kentuckiense (Aug 21, 2006)

Discuss.


----------



## Marco (Aug 21, 2006)

Nice fork?? what was for dinner???


----------



## Heather (Aug 21, 2006)

Dinnertime for Bert! 
(Bert eats off a fork, he is a very talented cat.)


----------



## Heather (Aug 21, 2006)

Also nice.


----------



## kentuckiense (Aug 21, 2006)

Bert is going to love his new silverware!


----------



## Heather (Aug 21, 2006)

oh and Zach? Lien might be funny, but you are a total nut!


----------



## silence882 (Aug 21, 2006)

It's so nice that I've finally found a place where I can think of myself as 'the sane one'... 

--Stephen


----------



## PHRAG (Aug 21, 2006)

Zach once sent me photos of a polar bear, two farmers square dancing, and the array of radio telescopes outside Soccoro, New Mexico. I forwarded his information to the Dept. of Homeland Security. Nutjob.


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 24, 2006)

i think y'all better quit forkin' around....


----------

